
How to Stay Marketable as a JavaScript Developer in 2019 - andrewstetsenko
https://cvcompiler.com/blog/game-of-frameworks-javascript-trends-of-2019/?hackernews
======
JohnFen
That seems a strange premise. The way to stay marketable is to be more than a
Javascript developer. Nobody should be a one-trick pony.

